
What USAF Bomber Pilots Would Wear During a Nuclear Apocalypse (2017) - Tomte
http://www.thedrive.com/the-war-zone/7975/this-is-what-usaf-bomber-pilots-would-wear-during-a-nuclear-apocalypse
======
jenshk
Anything about nuclear war just scares the shit out of me. It is fascinating
but extremely scary. It is the first time I have seen this and even the
helmets looks scary.

~~~
mattlondon
Yep deeply scary. Reading the bit about the eye patch really sent a chill down
my spine - "Oh in case you are permanently blinded in one eye, take the eye
patch off and you can continue to fly your plane until you have to crash land
it somewhere since all the airports have been totally destroyed and everyone
you know was incinerated. Sir yes sir."

------
okket
"Joo Janta 200 Super-Chromatic Peril Sensitive Sunglasses"

------
audiometry
I don't understand how these can work. How can the shade darken faster than
the speed of light? Or is it that it darkens faster than enough energy can
strike the eyeball -- you'd see a flash, but it would be super short and not
long enough to totally cook your eye, perhaps only partially?

------
delbel
Wouldn't the harbor freight auto darkening welding helmets work just as fine?
[https://www.harborfreight.com/adjustable-shade-auto-
darkenin...](https://www.harborfreight.com/adjustable-shade-auto-darkening-
welding-helmet-46092.html)

~~~
gumby
The article mentions that it's mainly about the speed of transition, though
also the amount of darkness -- the nuclear blast is a lot brighter than a
weld!

------
teh_klev
Link without that AMP nonsense (which looks bloody awful on a desktop
browser):

[http://www.thedrive.com/the-war-zone/7975/this-is-what-
usaf-...](http://www.thedrive.com/the-war-zone/7975/this-is-what-usaf-bomber-
pilots-would-wear-during-a-nuclear-apocalypse)

~~~
dang
Changed from [https://amp.timeinc.net/thedrive/the-war-zone/7975/this-
is-w...](https://amp.timeinc.net/thedrive/the-war-zone/7975/this-is-what-usaf-
bomber-pilots-would-wear-during-a-nuclear-
apocalypse?source=dam&__twitter_impression=true).

------
oneplane
I wonder what they are doing with the visitors on that site as they couldn't
be bothered to comply with GDPR and instead geoblock the EU. Sadly, only the
ugly AMP page works: [https://amp.timeinc.net/thedrive/the-war-zone/7975/this-
is-w...](https://amp.timeinc.net/thedrive/the-war-zone/7975/this-is-w..).

~~~
akvadrako
I doubt it's "couldn't be bothered" and more "it's not worth it". Besides the
development costs, there is probably a hit to revenue without ad
personalisation and analytics.

Personally a find it much better than pretending to comply as many large sites
do.

